# 84 pace car?



## zak187 (Jan 15, 2005)

was there such a thing? my dad was talkin to an old friend and he said he picked up an 84 300zx pace car. im gonna go check it out tommarow i know there was the 50th ann. edition in 84 but i couldnt find anything about a pace car.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Might have had pace car decals put on by someone else. I see a lot of Trans-Ams and Corvettes with those stickers, too. Back about 10-12 years ago you could buy them just about anywhere.....


----------



## zak187 (Jan 15, 2005)

i see. im gonna try to go check it out today. i hope is a 50th AE


----------



## zak187 (Jan 15, 2005)

went and looked at it. its an 84 turbo that mid ohio race way used as there pace car. the paints kinda crappy and theres some surface rust but the bodys pretty good. the carpet is shot and the headliner is too. seats are also ripped a little bit. the dash is perfect though. what do you guys think its worth?


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

I think you should offer $850.


----------



## zak187 (Jan 15, 2005)

sounds fair to me. im gonna see if i got anything layin around here i can toss in on a trade too. how hard would it be to get a tan carpet, head liner, cargo shade and the things that go on the T tops? i fiqure i could toss a 2 of the 200 dollar summit tan raceing seats in it unless Z car seats are cheaper that is


----------



## NickZ31 (Sep 24, 2005)

zak187 said:


> sounds fair to me. im gonna see if i got anything layin around here i can toss in on a trade too. how hard would it be to get a tan carpet, head liner, cargo shade and the things that go on the T tops? i fiqure i could toss a 2 of the 200 dollar summit tan raceing seats in it unless Z car seats are cheaper that is


i have seen 350Z seats on Ebay and other forums around 250ish i think those look pretty cool thats what im gonna put in mine!


----------

